# Superbowl on television



## ifse

Does anyone know if the Superbowl (American football) will be broadcast on Malaysian TV, and when? I haven't been able to find anything on it.

The game is scheduled to start at 6pm on Sunday Feb-1 (US Eastern time), which is 7am Monday Malaysia time.

Thanks.


----------



## rjnpenang

I'm sure its will be on one of the Astro sports channels.


----------



## ifse

Thanks. I was told that it will be on Astro Supersport, probably live at 7 am on Monday.

I am already feeling the flu coming on, which will probably keep me at home at least tomorrow morning.


----------



## rjnpenang

ifse said:


> Thanks. I was told that it will be on Astro Supersport, probably live at 7 am on Monday.
> 
> I am already feeling the flu coming on, which will probably keep me at home at least tomorrow morning.


Oh Dear!, Asian Flu?.


----------



## ifse

It's called Touchdown Fever. There is no known cure


----------



## SidsPubs

*Super Bowl XLVI in Malaysia*



ifse said:


> Does anyone know if the Superbowl (American football) will be broadcast on Malaysian TV, and when? I haven't been able to find anything on it.
> 
> The game is scheduled to start at 6pm on Sunday Feb-1 (US Eastern time), which is 7am Monday Malaysia time.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there,

Not sure if you're still in KL or Malaysia but I'm showing the Super Bowl XLVI in my Sid's Pub @ Plaza Damansara outlet on Monday, 6th February at 7.00am.

Cheers!

Geoff


----------



## ifse

SidsPubs said:


> Not sure if you're still in KL or Malaysia but I'm showing the Super Bowl XLVI in my Sid's Pub @ Plaza Damansara outlet on Monday, 6th February at 7.00am.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,
I have been back in the USA for a year, so watching football is no longer a problem. Hope you get a big turn-out at the pub.


----------



## o09

Yes, you can get it on astro sport channel. Arrr...missed that so much. I like the car ads a lot haha


----------

